# Zeichensatzproblem bei KDE-Rechtschreibprüfung

## hampelratte

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Zeichensatzproblem mit der KDE-Rechtschreibprüfung. Grundsätzlich läuft mein System mit UTF-8, aber für die Uni schreibe ich gerade an einer Seminararbeit, die mit latin1 kodiert werden soll. Wenn ich in der KDE-Editorkomponente latin1 als Kodierung einstelle, werden die Umlaute im Dokument selbst richtig dargestellt. Dann sind die Umlaute aber in der Rechtschreibprüfung kaputt, so dass alle Wörter mit Umlauten angestrichen werden. Umgekehrt verhält es sich, wenn ich die Kodierung des Dokumentes auf utf-8 Stelle. Dann sehen die Umlaute im Dokument kaputt aus, aber in der Rechtschreibprüfung sind sie dann ok. Ich benutze als Backend übrigens Aspell.

Im KDE-Kontrollzentrum hab ich dann unter Rechtschreibprüfung auch schon mit den beiden Kodierungen jongliert, allerdings scheint sich die Editorkomponente darum nicht zu kümmern. Wie es aussieht, wird einfach immer von der Dokumentkodierung ausgegangen und da Dokument (latin1) und Aspell-Wörterbuch (anscheinend utf- :Cool:  unterschiedliche Kodierungen haben, kracht es da.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da machen kann?

Gruß

Henrik

----------

## hampelratte

Genau in dem Augenblick, als ich es geschrieben hatte, kam mir eine Idee.

Wenn ich KWrite z.B. so starte: 

```
LC_ALL=de_DE.iso-8859-1 kwrite
```

, dann klappt es. Aspell richtet sich also nach den Umgebungsvariablen. Aber ich möchte nicht immer meine Programme von der Kommandozeile aus starten. Wie geht es besser?

Oder muss ich erst alles in utf-8 schreiben und später dann umkodieren?

Gruß

Henrik

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die ganz andere Frage ist wieso muss das latin-1 sein?

Sebastian

----------

## hampelratte

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Die ganz andere Frage ist wieso muss das latin-1 sein?
> 
> Sebastian

 

Warum gerade latin1 frag ich mich auch, aber es soll später aus allen Seminarbeiträgen ein kleines Büchlein entstehen und damit es kein Kuddelmuddel beim Zusammenführen der Arbeiten gibt, haben sie latin1 vorgeschrieben.

----------

## Hollowman

Dann schreibs in UTF-8 und wandels dann um.

Oder du baust dir was ins KMenü das dir den richtigen befehle aufruft.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Schaue doch mal wie es sich verhält wenn du die Kodierung in zb kwrite

unter

Einstellungen ->

Editor einrichten->

Öffnen/Speichern

auf dein gewünschtes latin-1 einstellst.

MfG

----------

## hampelratte

Genau das hab ich ja gemacht. Ich hab halt "KDE-Editorkomponente" geschrieben, weil die ja fast überall verwendet wird.

----------

## hampelratte

Also, ich werde es jetzt wohl erst in UTF-8 schreiben und dann später konvertieren. Allerdings bleibt die Frage, wofür ich die Kodierung für die Rechtschreibprüfung im Kontrollzentrum setzen kann, wenn es dann doch keine Auswirkungen hat.

Gruß

Henrik

----------

## Hollowman

Ich würd das ganze ja in Tex schreiben, da siehts wenigstens nach was aus.

Sebastian

----------

## hampelratte

Mach ich ja. Ich benutze Kile und Kile benutzt die KDE-Editorkomponente. Und zack sind wir wieder beim ursprünglichen Problem.

----------

